#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Wer kann Befundbericht verständlich übersetzen? >

## wernd2

Verfasst am: 22.11.2010, 13:36   Titel: Wer kann Befundbericht verständlich übersetzen? Nach einer Operation an der HWS habe ich erneut erhebliche Probleme. Um die Ursache feststellen zu können wurde ein MRT durchgeführt. Der Bericht ist für mich völlig unverständlich, daher bitte ich um eine Erklärung des Berichtes.  
Discektomie HWK5/& und HWK6/7. Dien Spinalkanalstnose wurde etwas reduziert, das Myelon wir weniger pelottiert. Kein Nachweis eine Myelopathie, auch keine Diffusionsstörung im Halsmark. 
Im nichtoperierten Segment HWK4/5 unveränderte symmetrische Retrospondylose mit geringer osteogener Eingengung der Neuroforamina von verntral. Im operierten Segement HWK6/6 vollständige Entfernung der ventralen Bandscheibe. Der rechtsseitige Retrospndylophyt, der Bandscheibengewebe gering mitzieht, ist unverändert, daraus resultiert eine ossäre Neuroforamenstenose für C6 von verntral rechts. 
Im zweiten operierten Segment HWK 6/7 vollständige Entfernung der zentralen Bandscheibe, dorsal subligamentär rechts paramedian ist knöchern gedecktes Bandscheibengeweb verblieben, welche Myelon unverändert tangiert. Die Neuroforamina ist frei. 
Im Segment HWK7/BWK1 unveränderte Einengung des Spinalkanals von dorsal durch hypertrophe Ligamenta flava und Facettengelenkarthrose, eine nenneswerte Eingengung der Neuroforamina. Die obere BWS ist unverändert regelrecht. 
In den fettgesättigten Sequenzen geringes mit mäßiges Knochenödem in HWK 5und6. Nach Kontrastmitteleingabe in diesem Bereich physioloische postoperative Konstrastmittelanreicherung. Typische Kontrastmittelanreicherung in dern Bandscheibenfächern dorsal der Spacer. Im Segment HWK6/7 ragt etwas anreicherndes Gewebe rechtspramedian nach dorsal in den Spinalkanal hinei. Keine Abszedierung. 
Beurteilung: Im Segment HWK5/6 mäßige Neuroforamenstenose rechst,hier ragen von anterion Retrospondylophyten in das Neuroforamen hinein. 
Hinder ehemaligen Bandscheibe HWK 6/7 ist rechte paramedian subligamentäres Bandscheibenmaterial ligen geblieben, welchen den Duralsack gerign pelottiert, das Neuroforamen aber nicht einengt.  
Es wäre schön, wenn mir hier kurzfristig jemand erklären könnte,was in diesem Bericht steht. Vielen Dank.

----------

